# Lake Mac thurs 14th feb



## saysme

Hi Guys ,
whos up for an est lakes fish next thursday morning might even try for an early start like 0700  . Several options swan bay, pelican inlet and salts bay. Given that it will be the last half of the outgoing tide Salts is probably the better option, but I'm easy.


----------



## justcrusin

I migth be a starter for this, don't have to work till 2:30. I'll let you know closer to the day. Swan bay is the inlet behind the island north of the airfield isn't it?

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme

Hi Dave, would be great to catch up with a fish. I have to work the arvo as well. Bit a SE'er forcast for Thursday but plenty of sheltered spots for us to pick from closer to the day. Swan bay is exactly where you thought it was.


----------



## justcrusin

I'll be there Thursday Steve, where abouts do you launch from.

Cheers Dave

Edit: just checked seabreeze looks like I had better remember the drouge :lol:


----------



## saysme

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&hl=e ... &z=17&om=0

Hi Dave,
Think we can lauch from the road that runs between blackneds walking trail and Lambton Pde as shown on the map for Salts Bay. Salts should be reasonably protected from the forcast southerly ( I'll be bringing an anchor as well ). Will probably try some bait as well as HB's SP's.

I think swan bay and pelican inlet will have limited fishing with the tail of the outgoing tide.

Dean are you coming? Do you know if you can launch from here?


----------



## justcrusin

Steve I have been reliable informed that salts won't work in a southerly but i'm willing to give it a go. The wind must be from another direction that I will tell you on the day. Not posting it before the lake mac round of the comps.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dean1

Yeah ill be there but may have to bug out early as i also have arvo shift
Launch from spot indicated is an easy 3M from the carpark
Will be hoping it will be a runout tide


----------



## saysme

Hi Guys good to go then, hopefully salts will work a little in the southerly. 0700hrs but it shouldn't be hard to find each other if one of us is late  got some octopus for bait.


----------



## justcrusin

I have just been given a list of chores for tomorrow, I am trying to work round it but may have to have a rain check.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dean1

Steve,

Sorry wont be able to make it tommorow,i have blown my therasic muscle moving the green house and the doc has given me 7days no use. Will be right for SWR trip dont stress, Sorry for late notice only just got home.

D


----------

